# 2010 Moose Pics?



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Well...the season has been open for a few day already......any one out there have any luck?


Post up some pics when you get them!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Opens on October 2nd in my neck of the woods... (gotta be patient)


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry it was killed with a gun  First moose though! Shot last month.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

very nice


----------



## double gun (Oct 28, 2006)

I didnt take pics but I arrowed a calf a couple nights ago. It went 56yrds and expired on a cutline. I was able to drive the quad right to it, load it in my trailer and take it home to dress out.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Jared Les said:


> Sorry it was killed with a gun  First moose though! Shot last month.


Doesn't matter if it's gun or bow, either way that's an awesome moose! Check out Mapleville College for a fondue recipe that's :drool: or you can ask SpOtFyRe here for her chipoltle flank steak recipe too.


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

My son drew a bull tag for wm48 in ontario about 4 hrs from home left Wednesday 4 am and was home Thursday at 4 pm a quick but good hunt. hope picture loads


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Timmer90....that's a quick hunt! Wish they were all that easy! Congrats on the bull!

Double Gun...a calf with a bow...WoW...that does not happen very often. They are normally with the cow and she makes sure they both stay away from everything! Great job on the archery calf!

Jared Les.....That is a nice bull! Looks like it is still in velvet...??? He looks big! Nice job.


Keep them coming........


----------

